# my build finally complete i think lol



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...839.1073741825.332642926833169&type=1&theater


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW! :rockn:


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW! - Came out really nice dude!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I am def diggin it looks good but man I can't keep black diesels clean how you gonna do white lol


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Almost hate to get that beauty dirty!!!!


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

That is bad ***! What color green is that?


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

That's the sickest renny I haver ever seen


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome bike man.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

:rockn:That's one sick bike I watched the video of it on YouTube love the nos


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

Very cool!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

dude that is sick please tell me you have a stormtrooper helmet to go with it.


----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

FABMAN said:


> dude that is sick please tell me you have a stormtrooper helmet to go with it.


lmao no i have a black and white 509 helmet for it

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------

ExtremeATVOffroad - YouTube here is my you tube link if u wanna c it in action and here is my face book page if u wanna c all the details of the build it was a long process https://www.facebook.com/ExtremeatvOffroad

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------

and thanx alot guys she was alot of work but turned out better then i expected,the green is called jolly pop green its a done over a chrome base,still wanna do my center caps yet and get one new star i lots it in the wot action lol,actually the white stays decent so far on the rims its always a 2-3 hr wash up after ripn


----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

another pic


----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

c the white stays fairly dec


----------



## as140672 (Jun 10, 2013)

man my 850 would be gone so fast for a bike like that  that thing is sexy


----------

